

Bitcalm – backup service for servers - bitCalm
http://bitcalm.com/

======
jlgaddis
Here's the actual software (what the "installer" downloads) if anyone else
wants to look at it:
[http://bitcalm.com/static/bitcalm.tar.gz](http://bitcalm.com/static/bitcalm.tar.gz)

------
hitchhiker999
I was interested, but you lost me at the pricing - no middle ground, 500gb ->
3tb - and a $200 gap right there.

------
screaminghawk
"Standart" not sure if that's a typo...

~~~
jlgaddis
Yeah, there's a few others on the website too. I'm not the kind of person that
usually cares too much about typos in my daily life but -- in instances like
this -- it often makes me wonder stuff like "if they overlooked that, I wonder
what else they overlooked when designing the product/writing the code/etc."

It probably weighs way more heavily in my decisions than it should but I can't
help it. From the website and their Facebook page, I have to assume that the
creator isn't a native English speaker so that may be (at least partially) to
blame.

